# pam issues during login

## starlord

i get errors if i give wrong password/username during login

how can i remove this?

i want the error's to go log and not to screen

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## vicay

 *starlord wrote:*   

> i get errors if i give wrong password/username during login
> 
> how can i remove this?
> 
> i want the error's to go log and not to screen

 

Hello, 

what kind of errors?

if you get a "Login incorrect", that's a normal pam-login

message. To hide this message, you should patch the

sourcecode. 

if you get a whole line like this:

FAILED LOGIN 1 FROM /dev/vc/3 FOR user, Authentication failure

then your syslog is probably not working. 

best regards

vicay

----------

## starlord

i have gentoo at work so i can't fix it now but i get that

FAILED LOGIN 1 FROM .....

how can i get syslog to work if the problem comes from there?

ps.thanks to moderater for moving this thread, i wasn't sure where should i post it.

----------

## vicay

 *starlord wrote:*   

> i have gentoo at work so i can't fix it now but i get that
> 
> FAILED LOGIN 1 FROM .....
> 
> how can i get syslog to work if the problem comes from there?
> ...

 

Hello again  :Smile: 

just have a look at the wonderful install documents.

At the end there is a short and nice description how to get a syslog

daemon to work. 

best regards

vicay

----------

## starlord

i have metalog installed and i'm pretty sure i added it to default level with rc-update,have to check that on monday.

is there any other things that might cause this?

hopefully i just forgot to add it to boot,help's a lot,if i added it,don't  know what to do to fix this.  :Smile: 

----------

## starlord

i forgot to add it to default boot level,thanks for your help vicay!

----------

## vicay

 *starlord wrote:*   

> i forgot to add it to default boot level,thanks for your help vicay!

 

You're welcome  :Smile: 

vicay

----------

